# Clever shop/business names



## David H (Apr 8, 2013)

*1.* a driving school in the Merseyside area called *'L Passo'*

*2.* a mobile snack bar in Cornwall, *'The Star Chip Enterprise.'*

*3.* Between Tenby and Pembroke a  horticultural nursery: *'Your fuchsia is in our hands.'*

*4.* a whole-food shop in Argyll called *'Oban Sesame'*

*5.* a snack caravan on Dartmoor: *'The Hound of the Basket Meals'*

*6.* a bakery in Sutton called *'Agatha Crustie'*

*7.* a restaurant in Belfast called *'Thai Tanic'*

*8.* A pub in Yorkshire *The Three-Legged Mare* [Known locally as *The Wonky Donkey*]


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 8, 2013)

I've seen a sign for the..........
Cod Father.    (Fish and chip shop)


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 8, 2013)

Our local chippy is called First Plaice...


I know, I know. I'll get my hat.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 8, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Our local chippy is called First Plaice...
> 
> 
> I know, I know. I'll get my hat.



Lol, there's quite a few with the play on plaice. Another chippy in the nearest town is called the tasty plaice


----------



## Aoife (Apr 8, 2013)

I have seen a hairdressers called Crops and Robbers, a fast food van called Jason's Doner Van and near where my friend lives up north there was a tanning salon called Oranges!


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 8, 2013)

LOL, I did cringe at 1 or 2


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 8, 2013)

I seem to recall seeing a pawn shop in South London called Robin B'Stard.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Apr 8, 2013)

there was a classic line in the Simpsons when Homer was in a Barber Shop group. Someone said something like, "lets find a name that is amusing at first sight but looks increasingly stupid the more you see it."


----------



## Austellian (Apr 8, 2013)

We have a local landscape gardener by the name of 'James Brown - Godfather of Soil'.

And a cleaning company called 'Spruce Springclean'.


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 8, 2013)

There's a bike shop in Oxford called Cyclo-Analyst, and a hairdresser caled Anita Cut.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Apr 8, 2013)

there's a builder in Hastings called "William the Concreter" according to Daniella.


----------



## Garthion (Apr 9, 2013)

The only shop in the Village of Knockin in Shropshire has a good name, I'll let you guess it, no really go on, you'll NEVER get it.

I'll give you one clue it IS what you think


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 9, 2013)

Garthion said:


> The only shop in the Village of Knockin in Shropshire has a good name, I'll let you guess it, no really go on, you'll NEVER get it.
> 
> I'll give you one clue it IS what you think



Knocking Shop???


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Apr 9, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Knocking Shop???



no wrong !  

of more interest is the radio telescope there, is/was part of the Jodrell Bank array


----------



## Caroline (Apr 10, 2013)

a hat shop near our local abbey known as Monks Hoods

a garden centre in Abbeywood known as Tree Tops


----------



## Garthion (Apr 10, 2013)

mcdonagh47 said:


> no wrong !
> 
> of more interest is the radio telescope there, is/was part of the Jodrell Bank array



The Knockin Shop  had a photo of it once but lost it, might get another one next time I go over to Wales 

The telescope dish is just one small aspect of the Jodrell Bank system, we frequently look at it as we travel to/from Wales and try to figure out where the telescope as a whole is looking (Given it's many small satellite dishes, not THAT sort) Jodrell is one of the biggest radio telescopes in the world covering a diameter of roughly 100 miles. The main telescope is at Jodrell Bank itself (Near Knutsford in Cheshire) and has at least 4 satellite telescopes arrayed at various locations around the UK. 

Anyway back on topic, how about finding the Spar shops in Spa towns?, Leamington has a Leamington Spar  Any others?


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 21, 2013)

Some good ones !


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 11, 2013)

There's a pizzeria in Walton-on-Thames (on the 460 bus route from Redhill to Epsom, which is how I discovered it) called The Spaghetti Tree. I sometimes wonder if it's the only restaurant to be named for a classic April Fool's prank.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> There's a pizzeria in Walton-on-Thames (on the 460 bus route from Redhill to Epsom, which is how I discovered it) called The Spaghetti Tree. I sometimes wonder if it's the only restaurant to be named for a classic April Fool's prank.



I bet there's a chip shop somewhere called 'Poisson d'Avril'


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 17, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> There's a pizzeria in Walton-on-Thames (on the 460 bus route from Redhill to Epsom, which is how I discovered it) called The Spaghetti Tree. I sometimes wonder if it's the only restaurant to be named for a classic April Fool's prank.



Oops, slight(?) mistake ? it's actually in Walton-on-the-Hill, several miles from Walton-on-Thames. 

Search Google Maps for "Spaghetti Tree, Walton Street, Walton on the Hill" and, if you use Street View, you can see the place yourself.


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 17, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I bet there's a chip shop somewhere called 'Poisson d'Avril'


There was once a range of cooking sauces for fish called Poisson D'Avril.  There was also a brand of cigarettes called Death, with a low-tar version called Slow Death.  Yes, really!


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 25, 2013)

There's a garden centre in Battersea called *Battersea Flower Station*.


----------



## KateR (Jul 25, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> There's a garden centre in Battersea called *Battersea Flower Station*.



Love that one Robert.


----------

